# Qld Xmas case Swap 2014- 6 Dec *tasting thread*



## Parks (6/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - *DRINK NOW* best served cold
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - *DRINK NOW*
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
16 .hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17. Robv - Dark american wheat
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA

Update your beer's ready to drink date.


----------



## Beersuit (6/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - *DRINK NOW* best served cold
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - *DRINK NOW*
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
16 .hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17. Robv - Dark american wheat
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA

Update your beer's ready to drink date.[/


----------



## Aydos (6/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - *DRINK NOW* best served cold
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - *DRINK NOW*
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
16 .hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17. Robv - Dark american wheat
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops. READY TO DRINK NOW NICE AND FRESH. Needs time in the fridge to settle the yeast cake for a few days though before drinking.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA

Update your beer's ready to drink date.


----------



## menoetes (6/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-*DRINK NOW* 
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - *DRINK NOW* best served cold
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - *DRINK NOW*
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - *READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER*.
16 .hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17. Robv - Dark american wheat
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA


----------



## hwall95 (6/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-DRINK NOW 
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - DRINK NOW best served cold
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - DRINK NOW
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER.
16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - Drink now or let it age, it's up to you 
17. Robv - Dark american wheat
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA


----------



## earle (7/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison - GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-DRINK NOW
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - DRINK NOW best served cold
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - DRINK NOW
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER.
16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - Drink now or let it age, it's up to you
17. Robv - Dark american wheat
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison - GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - DRINK IMMEDIATELY
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-DRINK NOW
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - DRINK NOW best served cold
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - DRINK NOW
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &amp;/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER.
16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - Drink now or let it age, it's up to you
17. Robv - Dark american wheat
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA


----------



## HBHB (7/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison - GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - DRINK IMMEDIATELY
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-DRINK NOW
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - DRINK NOW best served cold
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - DRINK NOW
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &amp;/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER.
16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - Drink now or let it age, it's up to you
17. Robv - Dark american wheat
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops - DRINK WHENEVER -SLOWLY
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA


----------



## seehuusen (7/12/14)

I created a quick little sheet for taste notes, it's in PDF form.
http://www.msdesigns.com.au/beer/AHB_ChristmasSwap_TasteNotes.pdf

1. Earle - red wheat saison - GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - DRINK IMMEDIATELY
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-DRINK NOW
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - DRINK NOW best served cold
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison - Ready to drink now
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - DRINK NOW
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &amp;/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER.
16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - Drink now or let it age, it's up to you
17. Robv - Dark american wheat
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops - DRINK WHENEVER -SLOWLY
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA


----------



## winkle (7/12/14)

If someone gets a number 10 with reserve written on it - it may benifit from a zap from a carbonation cap. I had to replace a leaking bottle cap on it (Really, I'd meant to exclude it from the swap but got sidetracked by the shiny thing in the kitchen) :unsure: .


----------



## madpierre06 (7/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison - *GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING*
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA *Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently*
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - *DRINK IMMEDIATELY*
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-*DRINK NOW*
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - *DRINK NOW best served cold*
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale - *GIVE TWO WEEKS, ALSO CHECK THE BOTTLE COLLAR BEFORE OPENING AS WHEN CUTTING OFF OLD CAP COLLARS I NICKED THE RIM ON A COUPLE I THINK AND SLICED MY FINGER OPEN *
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison - *Ready to drink now*
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - *DRINK NOW*
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &amp;/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - *READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER*.
16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - *Drink now or let it age, it's up to you*
17. Robv - Dark american wheat
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops - *DRINK WHENEVER -SLOWLY*
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA


----------



## robv (7/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison - *GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING*
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA *Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently*
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - *DRINK IMMEDIATELY*
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-*DRINK NOW*
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - *DRINK NOW best served cold*
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale - *GIVE TWO WEEKS, ALSO CHECK THE BOTTLE COLLAR BEFORE OPENING AS WHEN CUTTING OFF OLD CAP COLLARS I NICKED THE RIM ON A COUPLE I THINK AND SLICED MY FINGER OPEN *
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison - *Ready to drink now*
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - *DRINK NOW*
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &amp;/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - *READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER*.
16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - *Drink now or let it age, it's up to you*
17. Robv - Dark american wheat - *READY NOW*
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops - *DRINK WHENEVER -SLOWLY*
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA


----------



## ballantynebrew (7/12/14)

Robv said:


> 1. Earle - red wheat saison - *GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING*
> 2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA *Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently*
> 3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - *DRINK IMMEDIATELY*
> 4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-*DRINK NOW*
> ...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/14)

7. Parks - Motueka Lager - DRINK NOW best served cold

Is this cold enough Troy?


----------



## Parks (7/12/14)

I see you haven't gone the extra step that Brad did :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/14)

I think I'm missing something!


----------



## Parks (7/12/14)

Brad froze my beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/14)

7. Parks - Motueka Lager - DRINK NOW best served cold

I even put the glass in the ice slurry to get it chilled to the max. Beautiful colour, crystal clear no sign of chill haze, smells hoppy, not like farts like other lagers I've had. Tastes of slightly dank hops and a little malt. Extremely pleasant beer on this hot humid day


----------



## Aydos (7/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison - *GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING*
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA *Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently*
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - *DRINK IMMEDIATELY*
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-*DRINK NOW*
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - *DRINK NOW best served cold*
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale - *GIVE TWO WEEKS, ALSO CHECK THE BOTTLE COLLAR BEFORE OPENING AS WHEN CUTTING OFF OLD CAP COLLARS I NICKED THE RIM ON A COUPLE I THINK AND SLICED MY FINGER OPEN *
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison - *Ready to drink now*
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - *DRINK NOW*
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &amp;/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - *READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER*.
16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - *Drink now or let it age, it's up to you*
17. Robv - Dark american wheat - *READY NOW*
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops. - READY TO DRINK NOW NICE AND FRESH. POUR GENTLY AS IT WAS BOTTLES CONDITIONED.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops - *DRINK WHENEVER -SLOWLY*
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA - couple of weeks to carb. Bottled 2/12/14


----------



## earle (7/12/14)

So my number 8 has the new cap and collar as well as on old collar. Not sealed at all. When its squeezed air goes in and out. What do people reckon? Any hope?

BTW a safer way to remove the collars is to insert a screwdriver between the collar and bottle from the bottom. When you lever up the ring either stretches and can be removed or it just snaps. No cut fingers.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/14)

LOL maybe it's the one with a finger tip in it


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/14)

Parks said:


> Brad froze my beer.


No Park's, Brad rescued your beer! I still have my original swap beer in my case. Pretty sure you put this one in the freezer last night after we finished boxing the beers. Don't you remember? :lol:


----------



## tazman1967 (7/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison - *GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING*
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA *Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently*
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - *DRINK IMMEDIATELY*
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-*DRINK NOW*
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison -*Another week, pour carefully.*
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - *DRINK NOW best served cold*
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale - *GIVE TWO WEEKS, ALSO CHECK THE BOTTLE COLLAR BEFORE OPENING AS WHEN CUTTING OFF OLD CAP COLLARS I NICKED THE RIM ON A COUPLE I THINK AND SLICED MY FINGER OPEN *
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison - *Ready to drink now*
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - *DRINK NOW*
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &amp;/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - *READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER*.
16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - *Drink now or let it age, it's up to you*
17. Robv - Dark american wheat - *READY NOW*
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops. - READY TO DRINK NOW NICE AND FRESH. POUR GENTLY AS IT WAS BOTTLES CONDITIONED.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops - *DRINK WHENEVER -SLOWLY*
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA - couple of weeks to carb. Bottled 2/12/14


----------



## Parks (7/12/14)

Now you mention it I do recall something like that [emoji16]


Sent using TapaTalk


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/14)

10. Winkle - hefeweizen - DRINK NOW

Tastes sensational, pretty flat though. More going on that the usual banana/clove thing, I'm getting mango and pear. Perfect except I wish I had a carbonator cap!


----------



## Beersuit (7/12/14)

Drinking Winkles now and agree with Liam. It is a little flat. But taste wise is very nice.


----------



## angus_grant (7/12/14)

tazman1967 said:


> 1. Earle - red wheat saison - *GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING*
> 2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA *Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently*
> 3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - *DRINK IMMEDIATELY*
> 4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-*DRINK NOW*
> ...


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison - *GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING*
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA *Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently*
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - *DRINK IMMEDIATELY*
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-*DRINK NOW or wait a week or two out of the fridge, should help to make it tastes like it smells*
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison -*Another week, pour carefully.*
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - *DRINK NOW best served cold*
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale - *GIVE TWO WEEKS, ALSO CHECK THE BOTTLE COLLAR BEFORE OPENING AS WHEN CUTTING OFF OLD CAP COLLARS I NICKED THE RIM ON A COUPLE I THINK AND SLICED MY FINGER OPEN *
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison - *Ready to drink now*
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - *DRINK NOW*
11. Angus - Sarcastic Wit. - drink now
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &amp;/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - *READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER*.
16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - *Drink now or let it age, it's up to you*
17. Robv - Dark american wheat - *READY NOW*
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops. - READY TO DRINK NOW NICE AND FRESH. POUR GENTLY AS IT WAS BOTTLES CONDITIONED.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops - *DRINK WHENEVER -SLOWLY*
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA - couple of weeks to carb. Bottled 2/12/14


----------



## Beersuit (7/12/14)

3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
Pours dark in the glass with some nice red highlight when held up to the light. Good dark malt aroma on the nose. Drinks smooth with hints of chocolate nice dry finish. 
Good beer mate very sessionable.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/14)

Glad you enjoyed, cheers mate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/14)

11. Angus - Sarcastic Wit. - drink now

Nice colour, holds a good head. Light belgian yeasty aroma slightly saison-esque, taste follows, a bit of coriander, good body not too dry. Feel like chucking in a slice of orange.




Found a yeast slug!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/14)

Found an orange in the fridge and threw in a slice, yum.


----------



## Beersuit (7/12/14)

9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison 
Very lively carbonation so much so that the head bellowed out of the glass. Once it was rested enough to get to the beer it tastes quite nice. Good hop flavour ballanced with a subdued yeast character. Nice dry quaffer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/14)

17. Robv - Dark american wheat - READY NOW

Pours dark brown/ deep red, citrusy and slightly roast aroma. Tastes hoppy, good carbonation and balanced bitterness. I keep going back for a sniff, the aroma is nice


----------



## menoetes (7/12/14)

Hell, are you boys drinking again already? I don;t think I'll be able to look a beer in the eye for another few days after last night


----------



## angus_grant (7/12/14)

I was a bit disappointed that the lemon and lime aren't coming through all that strong. Will brew again and up the additions.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/14)

There was a hint. How did you add them? In my last wit is added 1/2 an orange peel (no pith) tithe cube and it was really noticeable, maybe too much.


----------



## Aydos (7/12/14)

3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier

Dude this beer is great. Very clean chocolate aroma, taste is a nice burnt chocolate with a full tasting malt presence. Body is nice and light, carbonation is near on perfect. Really enjoying this one mate, I could easily drink this all night.


----------



## angus_grant (7/12/14)

Ahem.... I thought we had lemons and limes at home so was going to add zest in last 10 mins of boil. 

Instead I had to add lemon and lime juice. Prob should have held off and dry-hopped zest in fermenter.


----------



## Aydos (7/12/14)

7. Parks - Motueka Lager

I didn't go over the top with chilling this one down, I just threw it in the fridge to chill for a few hours. Poured with a nice thick head and good carbonation. The hops were very evident in the aroma. Full bodied flavour with the hops really shining through. There was also a sweet malty flavour to help balance out the hops. Overall a very nice drop mate!


----------



## madpierre06 (7/12/14)

earle said:


> So my number 8 has the new cap and collar as well as on old collar. Not sealed at all. When its squeezed air goes in and out. What do people reckon? Any hope?
> 
> BTW a safer way to remove the collars is to insert a screwdriver between the collar and bottle from the bottom. When you lever up the ring either stretches and can be removed or it just snaps. No cut fingers.



Mate, I'm so sorry about that. PM me your address, I'll send another. I was just thinking...was it a black collar? If so, that would explain why I had one exactly as you stated still at home here. I just didn't see it against the dark of the bottle. I'll have a squizz in the morning at the one I have here which had gas escaping when squeezed....actually checked now, nd yep, a bloody black collar still on it.

Had Winkle's Hefeweizen this arvo, really enjoyed it. Light subtle flavours, very very easy to drink.


----------



## Eagleburger (8/12/14)

bradsbrew said:


> 1. Earle - red wheat saison - *GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING*
> 2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA *Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently*
> 3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - *DRINK IMMEDIATELY*
> 4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-*DRINK NOW or wait a week or two out of the fridge, should help to make it tastes like it smells*
> ...


----------



## seehuusen (8/12/14)

I love these taste threads, great to see what other people perceive flavour wise about the beers that are in the swap 



Beersuit said:


> 9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
> Very lively carbonation so much so that the head bellowed out of the glass. Once it was rested enough to get to the beer it tastes quite nice. Good hop flavour ballanced with a subdued yeast character. Nice dry quaffer.


I was thinking about this the other day, I need to account for yeast attenuation when calculating how much sugar to add in... I'm not sure if my calculator does that, but it would seem that I've added a bit too much priming sugar...
Thanks for the feed back 

*7. Parks - Motueka Lager*
I haven't used motueka myself before, so I wasn't quite sure what to expect. A lot of flavours going on, there was a fair bit of fruity sweetness, followed by malt. A nice drinkable beer to awaken the taste buds. Certainly not a lager I've ever tried before, but at the same time wouldn't mind having again.

*3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier*
I got a lot of burnt caramel/ bitter chocolate out of this beer, perhaps even a hint of smoke? A good malt back bone as well. 

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/12/14)

seehuusen said:


> I love these taste threads, great to see what other people perceive flavour wise about the beers that are in the swap [...]
> 
> *3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier*
> I got a lot of burnt caramel/ bitter chocolate out of this beer, perhaps even a hint of smoke? A good malt back bone as well.


hehe yeah, it's fun. I'm in two minds whether to share the grain bill now or wait till a few more people have tasted it.


----------



## winkle (8/12/14)

I'll just edit my suggestion for #10.


> *ALL* may benefit from a zap from a carbonation cap.


Bloody thing should have been fully carbed up :mellow: although it wasn't foaming as much as expected when filling with the CPBF.
On to tasting,
*7. Parks - Motueka Lager*
Poured a star bright amber, full carbed, small head. Full mouthfeel, some crystal in the front of palate, malty with fruity hop notes. Good beer on a hot hungover day.


----------



## Aydos (8/12/14)

My #8 still has the black lid rim as well as a new lid so mine didn't seal, is there any chance that if I took the lid off now it will carbonate? When did you bottle it?


----------



## benken25 (8/12/14)

bradsbrew said:


> 1. Earle - red wheat saison - *GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING*
> 2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA *Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently*
> 3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - *DRINK IMMEDIATELY*
> 4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-*DRINK NOW or wait a week or two out of the fridge, should help to make it tastes like it smells*
> ...


----------



## benken25 (8/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> hehe yeah, it's fun. I'm in two minds whether to share the grain bill now or wait till a few more people have tasted it.


My ears pricked at a hint of smoke will be tasting this straight up tomorrow arvo currently finishing the keg of rauchbier i brought to the swap so i can fill it with mango hefe for christmas


----------



## angus_grant (8/12/14)

that's what I love about home brewing. Not a second thought of going from rauchbier to a mango hefe.....


----------



## Beersuit (8/12/14)

14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde 
Nice and Hoppy on the nose with a sweet musk stick thing going on. Good carbonation and body. Clarity is lacking slightly but over all a very nice beer.


----------



## hwall95 (8/12/14)

*3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier*

I really liked this beer. Not too carbonated which is nice, holds a slight head and looking at the bottom of the glass it gives a nice ruby colour. Flavour-wise it's like bitter chocolate and a bit of coffee although I'm getting slightly sweet/nutty malt as well, and aroma is like sweeter chocolate. Really like the bitter chocolate finish that stays on your palate nicely.


----------



## madpierre06 (9/12/14)

aydos said:


> My #8 still has the black lid rim as well as a new lid so mine didn't seal, is there any chance that if I took the lid off now it will carbonate? When did you bottle it?



Mate, I'm no expert but I would think it may still carbonate to a degree. I bottled on Thursday. Really sorry about these couple boys, hadn't experienced reusing the plastics or considered these blasted black collars as I use white lids. Aydos, like with Earle, if it doesn't come up to scratch I'll get a replacement to you.


----------



## earle (9/12/14)

madpierre06 said:


> Mate, I'm no expert but I would think it may still carbonate to a degree. I bottled on Thursday. Really sorry about these couple boys, hadn't experienced reusing the plastics or considered these blasted black collars as I use white lids. Aydos, like with Earle, if it doesn't come up to scratch I'll get a replacement to you.


I've added 3.5g of sugar (half the amount used for a tallie) and recapped as I think some co2 had been lost. Hopefully the CO2 produced by the original priming will have protected the beer against oxidation. Will see how we go. Fingers crossed


----------



## Parks (9/12/14)

*3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - DRINK IMMEDIATELY*

Alright, my curiosity got the better of me. I was going to be disobedient and not drink immediately but...

Light carbonation, lovely nearly opaque black, little head. Lovely toffee, chocolate & malt up front but disappears to a somewhat thin finish. I did get something burnt when looking really hard but could have been anything.

Some fruity esters possibly a little too much for a Schwartz but still a very nice, easy drinking beer.

I was convinced with the finish that you may have a fair chunk of sugar (~10%) and high mash but the fruity esters leads me to you using Nottingham at 15-16 degrees which I find really strips a lot of that late malt character out.

Great beer, would drink again A+.

P.S. if anyone would like me to do a proper BJCP evaluation of their beer I'm more than happy. Otherwise you'll just get some very light tasting notes :drinks: :drinks:


----------



## madpierre06 (9/12/14)

earle said:


> I've added 3.5g of sugar (half the amount used for a tallie) and recapped as I think some co2 had been lost. Hopefully the CO2 produced by the original priming will have protected the beer against oxidation. Will see how we go. Fingers crossed



Cheers mate, I know I've got at least one here which I originally discovered so will check the others I have here and hopefully resurrect any remaining ones. I'd considered a similar possible solution while having a shower this morning but was gonna wing it with quantity of sugar.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/14)

Parks said:


> *3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - DRINK IMMEDIATELY*
> 
> Alright, my curiosity got the better of me. I was going to be disobedient and not drink immediately but...
> 
> ...


hehe, thanks Parks.
variable carbonation would be the rushed force carb/CPBF on saturday morning  Fruity esters were from using an ale yeast as you guess but Bry97 at 18. The dry finish was my attempt at a hoch kurz mash with full volume BIAB - almost nailed it but spent too long at alpha and not enough at beta because the 15min ramp was (I guess) mostly in alpha territory.
ended up being:
64/30
ramp/15
72/10
ramp/10
78/bagout

grain bill:
the vienna explains the sweetness. No smoked malt.
46% Munich II
46% Vienna
6% Carafa II malt special
2% Caraaroma

:beerbang:


----------



## madpierre06 (9/12/14)

Geez, I feel somewhat inadequate when it comes to beery feedback here :lol: :drinks:

So from me you'll get drinkability and whatever else comes to mind, in this case it's following instructions and drinking Liam's Schwarzbeir.

Mate, a style I haven't tried previously and one I am keen to revisit. A real nice drop, very, very easy to drink, plus what Parks said.


----------



## Parks (9/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> hehe, thanks Parks.
> variable carbonation would be the rushed force carb/CPBF on saturday morning


I made a point of giving mine a long carb time and much higher carb than normal to account for this. I've been bitten before...



Liam_snorkel said:


> Fruity esters were from using an ale yeast as you guess but Bry97 at 18.


Nice. I haven't used that yeast before. Interesting that it's from the same guys as Nottingham 



Liam_snorkel said:


> The dry finish was my attempt at a hoch kurz mash with full volume BIAB - almost nailed it but spent too long at alpha and not enough at beta because the 15min ramp was (I guess) mostly in alpha territory.
> ended up being:
> 64/30
> ramp/15
> ...


I certainly wouldn't have thought you'd get it too low with that mash schedule but I guess at 1050 OG it's much easier to get it lower. Also, alpha is the high temp (65-75), beta the low (60-68) or thereabouts on numbers B)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/14)

ah yeah, a lysdexic moment h34r:


----------



## seehuusen (9/12/14)

_*21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.*_

A fair bit of hop aroma on the nose. Medium level of bitterness on the tounge, sort of a citrus piney flavour.
The malt bill on this, is it 90%-ish Pale and about 8-10% Crystal 60L? I can't place my finger on it.
Dry finish, which is to my liking, I could certainly drink a couple of these on any occasion


----------



## benken25 (9/12/14)

No 7 parks lager not bad mate a bit of bananna in the aroma reasonably sessionable.


----------



## Beersuit (9/12/14)

16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison?
Good aroma on the nose with a nice little persistent head, very cloudy appearance. Good spicy saison flavours on the pallet and finishes just like a saison should. Well done.


----------



## Parks (9/12/14)

BenKen25 said:


> No 7 parks lager not bad mate a bit of bananna in the aroma reasonably sessionable.


You must have gotten the bottle sitting against my 3068 trub h34r:

-EDIT- 
Interesting you got banana though. I got a strong white grape / grape seed flavour which made me think Motueka is very similar to Neslen Sauvin. Will be interested to hear what others think there...


----------



## Beersuit (9/12/14)

17. Robv dark American wheat

Pours nice and dark in the glass. Piney hops on the nose mingled with some dark malt. Hoppy flavour up front followed by the malt and a dry finish. Good beer mate.


----------



## Beersuit (9/12/14)

Parks said:


> You must have gotten the bottle sitting against my 3068 trub h34r:
> 
> -EDIT-
> Interesting you got banana though. I got a strong white grape / grape seed flavour which made me think Motueka is very similar to Neslen Sauvin. Will be interested to hear what others think there...


Sorry parks I got the banana last light too. I didn't post a review as I don't like b saaz one bit. That's not your fault and I did finish it. 
Sorry mate.


----------



## Parks (9/12/14)

EDIT: gif asking about which beer you just reviewed.


----------



## Parks (9/12/14)

Beersuit said:


> Sorry parks I got the banana last light too. I didn't post a review as I don't like b saaz one bit. That's not your fault and I did finish it.
> Sorry mate.


Yeah, TBH it's not on my "to brew with again" list either. I was hoping it would be more Czech Saaz like but was still pretty happy with it as a beer on it's own.

Anyway, I'm keen to try it again now to see if I can pick up banana!


----------



## Beersuit (9/12/14)

Parks said:


> Thanks for that.
> EDIT: gif asking about which beer you just reviewed.


----------



## Parks (9/12/14)

Also, don't say sorry! You perceive what you perceive.

It's more important and helpful to be honest than say nothing.

... unless you're being a carnt


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/14)

This year i am going to review the beers in a different way. I am not going down the beer judge feedback, more going for what i like or did not like about the beer. I have found when trying to give BJCP type reveiw i dont get to enjoy the beer as much so...
Eagleburger- 5 elements

I really like this one, this is what SNPA should be like.

Parks- moteuka lager.

Too much body for what i want from a lager. I know its a strong lager but for me a lager should be less. Dont get me wrong, I enjoyed it.

Liams Schwarzbier

Really liked this one. I love clean roasty chocolate beers this one did not disappoint.


----------



## hwall95 (9/12/14)

17 - Dark American Wheat

Nice beer to have on a stormy night. Nice darks malts with good piney/citrusy hops at a good bitterness level and then finishes dry. Although I keep getting a bit of a nutty flavour but my mate didn't so who knows. The first dark american wheat I've had so no idea how it goes style wise but overall I really enjoyed it. Cheers 

7 - Parks Motueka Lager 

This was an interesting beer and certainly not what I expected. Never used the hop so didn't have much to based it on but basically I found this beer to smell and taste like a fruit salad that i use to eat all the time: Banana, rockmelon, apple and passionfruit. Seems like Motueka is a really interesting hop if that's what it gives! Overall nice beer, not something I would personally like too much but at 6% that's not a bad thing


----------



## Parks (10/12/14)

16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - Drink now or let it age, it's up to you 

Wow, what a complex beer. Spicy, citrusy, phenolic, sour - all the things.

Personally it got a bit much by the end of the bottle and I got a little hot alcohol but not enough to be problematic. Finish was little full but if it wasn't I reckon the beer would have been way over the top. I'm guessing this is pretty big beer ABV-wise.

This is definitely a beer you could age as suggested


----------



## Parks (10/12/14)

17 - Dark American Wheat

I'll start with all the things I didn't like about this beer.

Now onto what I really liked. Great creamy chocolatey malt, subtle and balanced hop character.

Very, very moorish.

It was complete rubbish so please send another bottle


----------



## Parks (10/12/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Parks- moteuka lager.
> 
> Too much body for what i want from a lager. I know its a strong lager but for me a lager should be less. Dont get me wrong, I enjoyed it.


I think it's the combination of an all malt 6% beer and the 2%
crystal. It finished at 1012 so it could have gone lower but I think next time I'll aim to get it down to about 5% and use some Munich I or Victory or something for character.


Sent using TapaTalk


----------



## bradsbrew (10/12/14)

16 hwall95
Let me start with I am not a fan of saisons. I really can't get past any type of phenolic esters and they are very pronounced in this beer.

Hope you get better feedbackfrom someone that enjoys this style.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/14)

I love saisons, gonna crack it on the weekend. Will have a couple of non-AHB beer mates around so will try to add their feedback on it and the other swap beers we open


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/14)

I love saisons, gonna crack it on the weekend. Will have a couple of non-AHB beer mates around so will try to add their feedback on it and the other swap beers we open


----------



## winkle (10/12/14)

Parks said:


> I think it's the combination of an all malt 6% beer and the 2%
> crystal. It finished at 1012 so it could have gone lower but I think next time I'll aim to get it down to about 5% and use some Munich I or Victory or something for character.
> 
> 
> Sent using TapaTalk


You could have mashed it a bit lower I guess, since the mouthfeel was quite full - but I Iike the idea of victory in this beer instead.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/12/14)

bradsbrew said:


> 16 hwall95
> Let me start with I am not a fan of saisons. I really can't get past any type of phenolic esters and they are very pronounced in this beer.
> Hope you get bearly ter characteretter feedbackfrom someone that enjoys this style.


I guess if I was to brew a saison I would mash at a lower temp about 62, use less wheat and ferment at around 17-18 deg. But then it probably wouldnt be a saison, but at least it would be a nice dry summer beer with a soft ester character.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/12/14)

21 Aydos Aipa

Possibly a little too thin body for balance with the hops, not getting the piney hop character I expected. More earthy spicy that you get from a goldings type.

Apart from that, ******* awesome beer, I would throw good coin for a pint of that.


----------



## menoetes (11/12/14)

Beersuit said:


> 14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde
> Nice and Hoppy on the nose with a sweet musk stick thing going on. Good carbonation and body. Clarity is lacking slightly but over all a very nice beer.


Cheers for the feedback Beersuit; I'm afraid that clarity is a bitch for me whenever dealing with coopers commercial yeast but the beer wouldn't be the same without it 

As for the musk stick... I don't know. There is a bit of residual sweetness there but I didn't personally get musk stick. Not arguing with what you tasted there sir, I'm just a bit bemused. I might need to fish around downstairs and see if I have a bottle of it still hiding somewhere to try again.


----------



## madpierre06 (11/12/14)

11. Angus' Sarcastic Wit

Goes really well with crumbed steak.....sitting at computer desk having a piece of crumbed steak bite by bite with bottle of barbecue sauce standing beside the open bottle of beer. Distracted by what I was reading on screen (AHB), picked up what I thought was sauce bottle and poured over the steak :lol: :huh: .... thankfully not close to keyboard. Am enjoying this one, an initial aroma which I can't quite put a descriptor to, another very easy one to drink on a hot day.


----------



## Parks (11/12/14)

angus_grant said:


> Ha ha, that is funny shit. Never would have thought to match it with a steak.
> Looking forward to brewing that one again and increasing the lemon and lime additions.


In my house any beer matches and food or any other beer.


----------



## Parks (11/12/14)

*9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison*

Notes pretty much as per on swap day. Definitely a bit over-carb'd but upon letting it settle a very nice beer. Not to much else to add. As per Brad's thoughts I will drink most of these without comprehensive tasting notes unless expressly asked.

I'd prefer to give a little for all beers than get 5 beers in a get lazy


----------



## angus_grant (11/12/14)

Ha ha, that is funny shit. Never would have thought to match it with a steak. 
Looking forward to brewing that one again and increasing the lemon and lime additions.


----------



## hwall95 (11/12/14)

Beersuit said:


> 16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison?
> Good aroma on the nose with a nice little persistent head, very cloudy appearance. Good spicy saison flavours on the pallet and finishes just like a saison should. Well done.





Parks said:


> 16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - Drink now or let it age, it's up to you
> 
> Wow, what a complex beer. Spicy, citrusy, phenolic, sour - all the things.
> 
> ...


Cheers guys, the beer was basically just an experiment with the WY3724 as the malt was basically all malt and then a bit of wheat, and then hop bill was just bitterness with a bit of fuggle&ekg to finish, but apart from that the yeast did all the work at a nice 28+ temp and then it just layed around in the fermentor for five weeks. I've actually tried it since around a week after bottling it so I'm pretty curious to see how it has turned out.

It's not that strong relative to some saisions as it's around 6% but definitely not a historic saison. It was meant to be around 5.5% but the yeast was a bit hungry it seems...


bradsbrew said:


> I guess if I was to brew a saison I would mash at a lower temp about 62, use less wheat and ferment at around 17-18 deg. But then it probably wouldnt be a saison, but at least it would be a nice dry summer beer with a soft ester character.


Yeah I was actually thinking about brewing a saison with a similar malt bill and then doing half the batch at 18-20 and then the other at ambient just to see how they turn out. Might be a good experiment for after christmas.


----------



## Parks (11/12/14)

*14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &amp;/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER*.

Pours a very hazy golden colour with a small head. Fairly intense fresh passionfruit and pineapple / tropical fruit aroma. Good malt backbone with a hint of under-attenuation (residual sweetness) however that could be just a little under-bittered.

Above all that it could be a very good beer ruined by my desperate requirement for IIIIIIIIIIPA's and moremoremoremore hops.

(not sure if that's my way of saying it's a girl's drink or not...) 

  

-EDIT-
I does have a bit too much body there so a slight under-attenuation is possible. I am enjoying it though if that's helpful to you


----------



## bradsbrew (11/12/14)

17 schwarzbier
Nice roasty chocolate malt with a gentle ester in the finish. Liked it


----------



## Parks (11/12/14)

bradsbrew said:


> 17 schwarzbier
> Nice roasty chocolate malt with a gentle ester in the finish. Liked it



Was that 20. BPH87's Schwartz or 17. RobV's dark american wheat?


----------



## HBHB (11/12/14)

14: Meno, there's something of going on in that brew. When you re-do it, check your process for the cooper yeast re culture. There's also a bit of caramelisation going on to get that flour. It should have a slight haze from the yeast, but be otherwise a locale straw to light golden colour. Have brewed that version many times. Still, it tastes alright but mash temp was a little higher I feel.


----------



## HBHB (11/12/14)

2: Beersuit.

Opening the bottle @ 5 deg ! I get a pickled cucumber/gherkin on the nose.

Pours a rich golden to Amber, with a low head that doesn't cling. No lacing. Brett's had it's way with every bit of dextrin

Bit of wet hay/blanket like note but not really "funky" and a slight acidity that lingers. Bitterness low. 

Pleasant enough, but not sure where this was heading. I think ales like this tend to do better with old school hops like spalter/strisselspalt with low IBU's and older oxidised hops.

Not sure what Brett strain was used - it's a little odd, but still enjoyable for something different. 

Don't get anything oaky from it, but I'd like to see this one on a barrel for a while to see where it goes.


----------



## Parks (11/12/14)

*6. tazman1967 Brett Saison*

I just grabbed this from the fridge without seeing what it was, poured and "orrrr gawd, this is so infected....."

Well, this is certainly a good example of Brett, and enough to show me good and proper that it's not something I really like!

Holy firkin wow every smell is intense.

Wow, just.... wow.


----------



## HBHB (11/12/14)

3: Liam.

Not sure who's misfortune (the name)

Pours with a low head, moderate carbonation. Head fades fast as is typical. No lacing.

Slight roast on the nose and a bit of coffee too.

Medium body.

Bloody nice beer overall. It's one of those anytime lagers.....heading for the pool with it now.


----------



## menoetes (11/12/14)

Cheers for the feedback guys especially you Martin who is the creator of this particular beer. I pitched a 1lt starter of the coopers commercial yeast but will up that to 1.5lts and give it a bit more time on the stir-plate next time. That is one yeast that certainly _shouldn't _be under-attenuating.

As for the malty back-bone; I probably mashed a bit high. Still refining my AG brewing processes.

All feedback appreciated and taken constructively.


----------



## Beersuit (11/12/14)

HBHB said:


> 2: Beersuit.
> 
> Opening the bottle @ 5 deg ! I get a pickled cucumber/gherkin on the nose.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review Martin but the beer was listed to be left for at least 2 weeks. It still needs time to carb and mature a little.


----------



## HBHB (11/12/14)

Beersuit said:


> Thanks for the review Martin but the beer was listed to be left for at least 2 weeks. It still needs time to carb and mature a little.


DOH!


----------



## angus_grant (11/12/14)

I was going to leave typing in my reviews until I'd done the bulk of beers. I find the other reviews lead me a little bit and I'm trying to educate myself. It's proving almost impossible (to educate myself that is).

Liams schwarzbier

Aroma:
Very faint coffee when cold. Coffee aroma increases as it warms up. I didn't get much else, but I get the feeling that I have a fucked sense of smell, unless it is a IIPA hopped to 1000IBU......

Colour: very dark red, but I needed to have a strong light behind it to pick the red out. Dark. Nice!!

Taste:
Lasting chocolate and coffee after-taste.
As it warmed up, the chocolate smoothed out into nice velvety chocolate in mid-taste which then feeds into slightly more bitter choc after tastes.
The more it warms up, the more the choc dominates.

Certainly a sessionable beer, and I could knock 3 or 4 off before the choc became too much for me. I don't really have a strong tolerance for chocolate though.

Good beer Liam.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/12/14)

Parks said:


> Was that 20. BPH87's Schwartz or 17. RobV's dark american wheat?


Yep my mistake Troy. Was the american wheat, comments remain the same except for I got nothing that made me think this is american.

20 BHP95 swartzbier 

Another great example, clean dark malty goodness. No complaints


----------



## hwall95 (11/12/14)

21 Aydos Aipa

Really enjoyed the beer mate! Great citrus and resin taste and aroma and really balanced bitterness that overall makes me quite sad that I've finished the bottle.. Anyways well done, it was a great beer to accompany me while I was making a Christmas cake (with 1/2 bottle 7 month old ale) for a christmas dinner thing I'm hosting on Saturday. Cheers mate


----------



## hwall95 (12/12/14)

18- Burn down the Barn - Rauchbier Saison

I completely missed the post about it needing another week and threw in the fridge last night with a few others and happened to grab it tonight.. Currently it seems a bit undercarbed for a saison although that's definitely my fault..

I must say this was one of the beers I was most curious to try just because the combo seemed strange yet awesome at the same time. Overall I find it a real saisony beer with real belgian phenolics and spicy characters, although at the same time the the smoked flavour comes through throughout tasting although less pronounced and in my opinion really compliments it. Overall I liked it but the flavour is fairly full one to have to much of it, and it also seems to feel quite strong; I would assume atleast 6-7%? Cheers mate


----------



## benken25 (12/12/14)

11. Sarcasm wit. Cracked it first up when i got home from work yesterday. The lemon and the lime is very subtle but there. Overall very refreshing and drinkable. Good work mate


----------



## seehuusen (12/12/14)

*10 - Winkle Hefeweizen*
Aside from it being completely devoid of any CO2, the flavour was extremely nice. I like a good weizbeer, and have jumped on an offer of buying a carbonation cap  Wish I'd had it already, I would have loved to try that beer with proper carbonation, it would have taken it from good to great I reckon!

*11 - Angus Sarcasm Wit*
I didn't get any lime/lemon flavours at all with this one. Low yeast phenolics too, was this fermented at a low temp?
Still, it has potential, and I'd love to try your second batch of this 

*22 - HBHB Russian Imperial Stout*
Absolutely nothing bad to say about this beer at all, although, I did expect a MUCH higher bitterness, that didn't seem to show too much.
I got sherry flavours from this one, great malt backbone, thick nearly. The alcohol was warming, and I'd be happy to sip down a few of these on a cold winters day (then sleep the booze off on the couch haha)


----------



## angus_grant (12/12/14)

Yep, I was a bit disappointed with lack of lemon and lime. Guess that's why you brew a test batch and bring Version 2 to the swap... :unsure:

I don't have my ferment temp recorded. Stupido. I would guess at 18 degrees as that's my normal ale temp. So might bump it up to 19 for batch 2


----------



## BPH87 (12/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison - *GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING*
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA *Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently*
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - *DRINK IMMEDIATELY*
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-*DRINK NOW or wait a week or two out of the fridge, should help to make it tastes like it smells*
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison -*Another week, pour carefully.*
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - *DRINK NOW best served cold*
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale - *GIVE TWO WEEKS, ALSO CHECK THE BOTTLE COLLAR BEFORE OPENING AS WHEN CUTTING OFF OLD CAP COLLARS I NICKED THE RIM ON A COUPLE I THINK AND SLICED MY FINGER OPEN *
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison - *Ready to drink now*
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - *DRINK NOW*
11. Angus - Sarcastic Wit. - *drink now*
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &amp;/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - *READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER*.
16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - *Drink now or let it age, it's up to you*
17. Robv - Dark american wheat - *READY NOW*
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison) *Give mine a week or so*
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements*, drinkable now, I fillrd them to the top. bottle noob.*
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier - *Ready Now*
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops. - *READY TO DRINK NOW NICE AND FRESH. POUR GENTLY AS IT WAS BOTTLES CONDITIONED.*
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops - *DRINK WHENEVER -SLOWLY*
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA - *couple of weeks to carb. Bottled 2/12/14*


----------



## Parks (12/12/14)

*11. Angus' Sarcastic Wit*

Lovely refreshing wit. I certainly wouldn't want any more citrus in there as it's quite dominant already. I didn't pick up much in the way of coriander or other spices.


----------



## earle (12/12/14)

7. Parks Motueka Lager

I like Motueka in other blends but just too much by itself. Sorry mate. On the other hand helped me drink the fist Friday arvo beer quickly.

2. Lian swarzbier

Good stuff. While its an ale yeast I like a swarzbier with extra body and flavour. Somewhere between a swarzbier and a munich dunkel. Yum


----------



## Parks (12/12/14)

21. Aydos AIPA

Great AIPA. Lovely malt. Hops are up front and fresh. Bitterness is nicely restrained.

Hops present a lovely combination of mandarin, orange and grapefruit.

I must have gotten a different bottle to Brad because I found most points exactly the opposite! (certainly wouldn't want any more body mostly)



bradsbrew said:


> 21 Aydos Aipa
> 
> Possibly a little too thin body for balance with the hops, not getting the piney hop character I expected. More earthy spicy that you get from a goldings type.
> 
> Apart from that, ******* awesome beer, I would throw good coin for a pint of that.


----------



## Aydos (12/12/14)

Thanks for the reviews guys, loving the positive feedback received so far!


----------



## benken25 (12/12/14)

21 aydos aipa awsome aroma. Nice caramel chewey malt flavour i feel as though it isnt bitter enough maybe too blanced


----------



## tazman1967 (12/12/14)

I thought that too, missing that BAM factor, did you add any gypsum Aydos ?


----------



## angus_grant (12/12/14)

BPH87 - Schwarzbier
I'm getting faint choc in the aroma, but as I've stated previously I reckon my sense of smell is screwed. 

As the beer warms up I'm getting more of that smooth choc flavour. Goes well with some choc brownies. 
Choc overload. 

I'm digging these Schwarz biers. Add it to the list to brew. It's a way down....


----------



## angus_grant (12/12/14)

Photo for previous post


----------



## hwall95 (13/12/14)

*Eagleburger- Five Elements*

Nice beer, went down really nice. Good bitterness with a nice malt and hops flavour that I found overall pretty balanced which was nice. Cheers mate


----------



## Aydos (13/12/14)

tazman1967 said:


> I thought that too, missing that BAM factor, did you add any gypsum Aydos ?


Yeah I added 10g of gypsum during the mash, maybe I should have added some to the boil too. Any recommendations?


----------



## Parks (13/12/14)

Add about 150gm of acidulated malt to get the PH down per 21L or thereabouts.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/14)

9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison - Ready to drink now

Tart, a bit of lemon, fruity, flavour, carbonation & appearance are perfect. Nailed it


----------



## earle (13/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> 9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison - Ready to drink now
> 
> Tart, a bit of lemon, fruity, flavour, carbonation & appearance are perfect. Nailed it
> 
> ...


Those hipsters in the background are a bit distracting. Ha ha


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/14)

*home brewers


----------



## Beersuit (13/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> *home brewers


Jeff looks like he is having a good time. 

Hi Jeff.


----------



## Beersuit (13/12/14)

11. Angus - Sarcastic Wit.
Nice yeast character on the nose. Very subtle citrus and a delicious tartness on the tongue. Very nose sessionable beer Angus. Well done.


----------



## earle (13/12/14)

_10. Winkle - hefeweizen _
_11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit_

Enjoyed both of these beers. Great work.


----------



## seehuusen (14/12/14)

*17 - Robv's Dark American Wheat*
To be honest, I had to read the BJCP style description after I had this beer as I wasn't entirely sure what I was drinking.
I got a fair whack of wheat flavours on the nose, good mouth feel from a hazy, almost hefe, brown wheat beer.
Reading the style remarks afterwards, I'd have to conclude that it was pretty close to being what I'd read.
Nice beer, but personally, when it comes to American styled beers, I expect a bit more punch from some new world hops... That is just my preference though, and not a bad remark on your beer, which was otherwise delicious.

*19 - Eagleburger's Five Elements*
This was a really enjoyable beer, though cloudy and with a minimal head, which are the only two negatives I had.
Passion fruit notes on the nose, and a great balance between hops and malt when drinking it. I really enjoyed this beer 

*6 - Tazman1967's Brett Saison*
Wow! I've been contemplating moving into the world of infected beers for a while. I've read a good part of the American Sour Beers book, but my oh my, this brett infected beer was just waaaayyyy too much for me...
Nearly nothing on the nose, followed by the swig from the glass, which just turned into this barn yard/ horse blanket kick in the face, followed by a lingering sourness... I definitely need to read up more on Brett before I get into doing anything with that. *HAVING SAID THIS*, a good friend of mine was visiting yesterday. He lives in the US, where he's a wine maker at a winery in Arizona. They experiment with Brett there, and he absolutely loved your Saison!!
Horses for courses, or horses in a bottle, I guess that's a very personal judgement 

_*1 - Earle's Red Wheat Saison*_
OK mate, I think I need to ask for your recipe! I really enjoyed this beer quite a lot. I got wheat on the nose, followed by a swig that extended to citrus flavours and a peppery phenolic taste.
Very enjoyable, with its red/brown colour, slight haze, an a good carbonation level around that of an ale. I personally would have gone a little higher, but I've gotten remarks of overcarbing my beers before 

Cheers,
Martin

_edit - spelling_


----------



## menoetes (14/12/14)

I know pretty much all of you got my Twin Galaxy Blonde ale in the swap but...

* :excl: *FAIR WARNING :excl:

If anyone got the Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale, don't drink it - it's a flop IMHO. I cracked a bottle of it yesterday and ended up tipping it out on the grass. I can't really describe it but there's an acrid bite and strong burnt flavors to it. I don't know where I went wrong but I think the whole lot of it might be headed for the garden beds... 

Put it like this; If someone where to offer me the choice between drinking that particular brew and a VB... well I wouldn't drink either but _if they held a gun to my head_ I might well choose the VB.

If you have it, I'm sorry. Let me know and we can try to sort out a swap for one of my more proven brews... :blush:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/12/14)

14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde, or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER

I got the Sahara Nirvana. Pours a clear deep red, aroma is citrusy hops & caramel, tastes nice chewy malt with some hop presence. Dark malt is the dominant flavour but only just. Little bit of a twang there but the hops & spec malts cover it up. Laces the glass all the way down and solid head retention. Overall a pleasant beer, I reckon double the hopping regime and turn it into an IPA next time!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/12/14)

Hahaha jinx? Bit hard on yourself mate! I drank the whole thing and didn't hate it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/12/14)

I reckon you might have accidentally doubled your roasted spec malt addition or something like that? At least that's what the colour and roast flavour are telling me


----------



## menoetes (14/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I reckon you might have accidentally doubled your roasted spec malt addition or something like that? At least that's what the colour and roast flavour are telling me


That might well have been the case, I'll double check my notes... thanks for the kind feedback anyhow. Maybe I just got a bad bottle yesterday - I'll give it another shot before tipping the whole batch.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/12/14)

21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops. - READY TO DRINK NOW NICE AND FRESH. POUR GENTLY AS IT WAS BOTTLES CONDITIONED.

Holy shit. Pungent aroma tropical fruits and passionfruit, slightly (hop) hazy red/amber colour. Tastes OH FAK SO MUCH PINE yeah this is pretty great. Smooth rich malt, syrupy hops and tons of piney bitterness that hangs around. Left a considerable dent in my palate. Great lacing as one would expect.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/12/14)

11. Angus smartarse wit.
Needed some orange.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/12/14)

EDIT: nevermind.


----------



## angus_grant (14/12/14)

Yeh, it seems the lack of classic orange in the wit is throwing some people. 
I still like the idea f lemon and lime, so maybe orange and then add lemon as well. Just for something different.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/12/14)

Did you use juice instead of peel or something?


----------



## hwall95 (14/12/14)

9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison - *Ready to drink now*

This was a great afternoon beer, quite fruity with a good finish. Could easily drink a few of these! Cheers


----------



## earle (14/12/14)

seehuusen said:


> _*1 - Earle's Red Wheat Saison*_
> OK mate, I think I need to ask for your recipe! I really enjoyed this beer quite a lot. I got wheat on the nose, followed by a swig that extended to citrus flavours and a peppery phenolic taste.
> Very enjoyable, with its red/brown colour, slight haze, an a good carbonation level around that of an ale. I personally would have gone a little higher, but I've gotten remarks of overcarbing my beers before
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good comments. I agree that carbonation should be higher. Maybe another week could bring it up some more, suppose we'll see.


----------



## hwall95 (14/12/14)

1. Earle Red Wheat Saison

Completely different to the previous post but I got mainly ginger on the nose and then a little bit of citrus: Reminded me of an ginger apple cider I made a while ago. Taste wise it was mixed, quite peppery with citrus and the finish was quite dry which was nice. Cheers mate


----------



## angus_grant (14/12/14)

Yeh, thought we had lemon and lime at home when I started the brew. But no....
Ended up using lemon and lime juice instead. Probably should have dry-hopped the ferment.


----------



## angus_grant (14/12/14)

Aydos' ipa. 
Please refer to Liam's post. Banging big nasty ipa. Like chewing on hop pellets. With malt. 
Very nicely done ayden.


----------



## benken25 (17/12/14)

No 16. Hwall95. Saison. Its been a hot kent of a day and this was very refreshing straight up nice spicey and dry. Could have a few of these. Nice work mate


----------



## benken25 (17/12/14)

17. Shirt front ipa. Not a bad beer mate nice aroma not over the top thought good chewey malt profile. I know it might be a big young but i really enjoyed it


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/12/14)

20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier

Pours with a big fluffy head. Pretty much black but crystal clear so plenty of red highlights (photo doesn't really show it off). Tiny bit of choc malt aroma. Light roasted nutty malty flavour, dry finish but some slightly bitter caramel left over. I really like this. Good lacing and the head lasted all the way down.


----------



## Beersuit (18/12/14)

21 aydos ipa. 
Solid beer mate Hoppy and bitter. Just want I wanted tonight.


----------



## hwall95 (19/12/14)

Tazman1967 Brett Saison: 

Really enjoyed this beer. I've only had a few Brett beers unfortunately but I found this one really nicely balanced between the saison and Brett; although I found Brett character more evident. 

Smell I thought mainly smelled like Brett - musty leaves while bush walking IMO. Taste wise it started with saison and then ended with characteristic Brett flavour which it seems everyone describes as leather or horse blanket. Can't say I've tasted either but can definitely see where they're coming from in regards to leather. Overall the beer was a great experience, and I personally enjoyed it more then the other commercial Brett/Wild Ale I tried early in the night.


----------



## madpierre06 (19/12/14)

Benken - Burn doon the barn Rauchbeir Saison

Given over these first couple case swaps I've tried a ranghe of beer styles which I've never even heard of bewfore getting into this, it's been an interesting ride. The rauchbeirs I had from the mid year swap were interesting and tasty, and saisons tried on the night thjis time were a new (and good) one for me. The combination of the two for me in this instance was a winner. The strong smokiness offset by the saison tang made for a neat combination which went down well with some bratwurst. 

The brett varietals - tried one on the night and it really wasn't spmething which I could take to. Likewise with the two from the swap. For me the 'brett' was too overpowering, npothing against the beer making skills of the fellas making it, so please don'y misundertsand me.


----------



## hwall95 (19/12/14)

10 - Winkle Hefeweizen: 

Despite it being uncarbed it was a pleasure to drink. Probably my first hefeweizen so I can't really compare it to anything but nice bannana aroma and taste, and really balanced. Cheers mate.

Sidenote: Pretty keen to brew a hefeweizen now


----------



## hwall95 (19/12/14)

11 - Angus's Sarcastic Wit

Nice beer mate. Definitely got some of the Lemon & lime, and then the spicy and estery belgian yeast. Really refreshing and goes nicely around a fire. Cheers


----------



## angus_grant (20/12/14)

14 twin Galaxy pale ale. 

A nice easy approachable beer which is great after the day I've had. A nice level of hops which slightly hides the malt. 

Sessionable. I need another 8 bottles to make sure of that assumption though.


----------



## angus_grant (21/12/14)

Winkle Hefeweizen

Had on carb cap for a week. Nicely carb'd but my carb cap dropped the poppet and I had to grab my shifter from the shed as cap was stuck on. Think I lost a bit of carb in the **** around. 

Getting good yeast character and spices coming through in front taste. 

Let this one warm up to get the banana and slickness coming through. The slickness hangs around and I get some mild banana taste if I try really hard to describe it. 

Would like some more.


----------



## angus_grant (21/12/14)

Damn it, photo from last post.


----------



## earle (21/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison - *Good to go*
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA *Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently*
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier - *DRINK IMMEDIATELY*
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-*DRINK NOW or wait a week or two out of the fridge, should help to make it tastes like it smells*
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison -*Another week, pour carefully.*
7. Parks - Motueka Lager - *DRINK NOW best served cold*
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale - *GIVE TWO WEEKS, ALSO CHECK THE BOTTLE COLLAR BEFORE OPENING AS WHEN CUTTING OFF OLD CAP COLLARS I NICKED THE RIM ON A COUPLE I THINK AND SLICED MY FINGER OPEN *
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison - *Ready to drink now*
10. Winkle - hefeweizen - *DRINK NOW*
11. Angus - Sarcastic Wit. - *drink now*
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &amp;/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - *READY NOW, DRINK WHENEVER*.
16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison? - *Drink now or let it age, it's up to you*
17. Robv - Dark american wheat - *READY NOW*
18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison) *Give mine a week or so*
19. Eagleburger- Five Elements*, drinkable now, I fillrd them to the top. bottle noob.*
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier - *Ready Now*
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops. - *READY TO DRINK NOW NICE AND FRESH. POUR GENTLY AS IT WAS BOTTLES CONDITIONED.*
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops - *DRINK WHENEVER -SLOWLY*
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA - *couple of weeks to carb. Bottled 2/12/14*

Beer updated as ready to drink


----------



## Aydos (21/12/14)

Earle, what's in your saison? I'm getting slightly woody aroma with a lemon acidity. The flavour a are totally different though, I can't pick it but there is a ginger flavour in it and something else I can't pick. Can you shed some light?


----------



## earle (21/12/14)

aydos said:


> Earle, what's in your saison? I'm getting slightly woody aroma with a lemon acidity. The flavour a are totally different though, I can't pick it but there is a ginger flavour in it and something else I can't pick. Can you shed some light?


There's definitely some ginger although I halved the amount in this batch from the first batch. I will shed some light but will wait until some others have tasted it first. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## hwall95 (21/12/14)

4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road:

This was a great desert beer! Aroma-wise I got lots of chocolate and jelly lolly. And then tastewise it was basically a great rocky road with a good bitterness finish. Overall really loved it, would love to see to recipe


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/12/14)

earle said:


> There's definitely some ginger although I halved the amount in this batch from the first batch. I will shed some light but will wait until some others have tasted it first. Hope you enjoyed it.


Got one in the fridge chilling, will crack it some time this week and provide feedback


----------



## benken25 (22/12/14)

9. Seehuusen aussie summer saison. Drinking this while waiting for the webber to heat up to cook some pork. Going down a treat mate. I must say i am loving the wide variety of saisons in this swap


----------



## benken25 (22/12/14)

No 8. Madperrie06 biggus dikkus american cream ale. I am sure this the first cream ale i have tried. Slight fruityness on the nose and such a smooth mouthfeel. With a slightly bitter finish well made sir


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/12/14)

aydos said:


> Earle, what's in your saison? I'm getting slightly woody aroma with a lemon acidity. The flavour a are totally different though, I can't pick it but there is a ginger flavour in it and something else I can't pick. Can you shed some light?





earle said:


> There's definitely some ginger although I halved the amount in this batch from the first batch. I will shed some light but will wait until some others have tasted it first. Hope you enjoyed it.





Liam_snorkel said:


> Got one in the fridge chilling, will crack it some time this week and provide feedback


Refreshing beer but curious flavour combination. Aroma to me is cracked white pepper and orange/lemon, and the flavour kind of follows with a more subtle spice and a darker citrus flavour maybe ginger but I wouldn't have picked it exactly if it hadn't been mentioned. Dry but not thin.



My wife says it smells like fish food.


----------



## menoetes (23/12/14)

I might as well start trying these now too; FIL asked if I could wait until he got here and now he is - so here we go...

11 - Angus's Sarcastic Wit

A lovely drop; smells of zesty citrus with a delightfully dry and refreshing mouthfeel. A gorgeous light hay colour and I can clearly taste the citrus (lemon & lime). I don't miss the darker orange flavours that others do. The head is pretty big (probably my fault with the over-eager pouring) and persists without a lot of lace, all in all a very refreshing summer drink. I hope my own first attempt at a wit, just bottled yesterday, turns out half as good.

FILs Comments; Smells better than it tastes.

_edit: I took a pic but can't seem to get it off my phone. Will post it later if I have any success with it._


----------



## ballantynebrew (24/12/14)

14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde &amp;/or Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale

Pleasant go of the style


----------



## ballantynebrew (24/12/14)

22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops

Holy **** what a beer, excellent work as always Martin. Plenty thick and big everything, had to Cronk some with a big eye worked a treat !


----------



## ballantynebrew (24/12/14)

21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.

Lovely pine, fantastic go of a aipa, so good I had to get the bill


----------



## ballantynebrew (24/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison 

Bloody fantastic, still trying to put my finger on the taste, bit of peppery notes - top work


----------



## ballantynebrew (24/12/14)

3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier

Drinks like black velvet 

Even ginge is a fan


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/12/14)

8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale - GIVE TWO WEEKS, ALSO CHECK THE BOTTLE COLLAR BEFORE OPENING AS WHEN CUTTING OFF OLD CAP COLLARS I NICKED THE RIM ON A COUPLE I THINK AND SLICED MY FINGER OPEN 

Well, no double collars or body parts attached to this one. 
Don't think I've ever had a cream ale before so I don't know what I'm in for. Slightly zesty aroma, very smooth, light citrusy hop flavour and light malt, not thin though. Pretty clean beer. Lacing is... creamy! Wouldn't mind a recipe for this mate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/12/14)

18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)

This is an interesting one. The tart vs smokiness really works. Yum


----------



## Aydos (25/12/14)

4. Bradsbrew - rocky road porter.

Poured with a nick thick velvet head that lasts the whole way down the glass. Cocoa, vanilla and strawberry in the aroma, follows through into the taste. The Rose water is quite subtle in flavour, it comes through more in the aroma. Tastes very heavily of chocolate, how did you manage that so well, did you add cocoa powder to it?

Great job with this very nice beer.


----------



## Aydos (25/12/14)

That was the photo of my glass before it was promptly smashed about 5 mins later after I just filled it up


----------



## Aydos (25/12/14)

22. HBHB - Russian Imperial Stout

Sweet blackcurrant aroma, toffee like with a slight burnt malt. Flavour is sweet with a slight alcoholic taste, but I guess that's expected from something that's 13%...

Dark malts aren't as evident as the fruity tastes that comes through, tastes like an alcoholic dark fruit cake. I'm not sure how I would go with drinking the whole bottle on my own but luckily I have my father in law to drink it with me. He is also thoroughly enjoying it.

Great beer Martin, your yet to disappoint!


----------



## bradsbrew (25/12/14)

aydos said:


> 4. Bradsbrew - rocky road porter.
> Tastes very heavily of chocolate, how did you manage that so well, did you add cocoa powder to it?
> Great job with this very nice beer.


Hi percentage of choc malt, also has oats. The creaminess of the oats also helps the choc as well.

Cheers, glad you liked it.


----------



## madpierre06 (25/12/14)

canned


----------



## madpierre06 (25/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> 8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale - GIVE TWO WEEKS, ALSO CHECK THE BOTTLE COLLAR BEFORE OPENING AS WHEN CUTTING OFF OLD CAP COLLARS I NICKED THE RIM ON A COUPLE I THINK AND SLICED MY FINGER OPEN
> 
> Well, no double collars or body parts attached to this one.
> Don't think I've ever had a cream ale before so I don't know what I'm in for. Slightly zesty aroma, very smooth, light citrusy hop flavour and light malt, not thin though. Pretty clean beer. Lacing is... creamy! Wouldn't mind a recipe for this mate.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback mate, this is a beer which I've been pretty happy with as it ages and a little chuffed at the kind words which have been coming. I'm definitely going to be keeping this one in the loop at home here. Here's the recipe:

Maris Otter Malt (T.F. Floor Malt) 3.9 kg
Pilsner Ale Malt (B.B.) 0.265 kg
Melanoidin Malt (Wey.) 0.420 kg
Flaked maize 0.265 kg
Dried rice extract 0.265 kg - with this, I simply boiled off 150gm rice as much as I could before it burnt/dried out , then let sit in the fridge fr 24 hours and measured off 265 gms of what 
I had. I added this to the mash making sure to break it up as there was a a tendency to clump. 

Pacific Hallertau 36gm @ 60min Used this instead of liberty as I had some in the freezer, next batch I'm going to get some liberty and see what difference it makes
Columbus 36gm @ 3 min.

Whilrfloc 1 tab @ 30min

American Ale Yeast (Wyeast 1056) I used the twin pack of dry yeast from craft brewer.

Mash 69 C for 60 mins.

This was stovetop BIAB aiming for a batch of 23L in the fermenter. Due to larger grain bill, I only used 12 L of water for the mash and sparged through as much as I could within reason. Added enough boiled water to bring the boil volume up to 18L in the 19L pot for the boil, then made it up to the 23L in the fermenter. Pitched at about 25 C, primary ferment at 18 C for 5 days (stretched to a couple extra days) then secondary for 4 days.

Tyanks Ballantyne for the feedback as well, just picked it up.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/12/14)

cheers mate


----------



## Parks (26/12/14)

Right, well I've been through and shared quite a few over the last week so I'll try to give "best of my recollection" notes.

*1. Earle - red wheat saison - GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK OR SO TO FINISH CARBING*
Very nice beer. Kinda sweet berry akin to having some raspberry or strawberry in secondary. I wouldn't have picked ginger unless told about it which means it was the perfect amount to add a nice complexity. Well done!

*2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently*
Drinking this now. I thought "that's a tiny bit Bretty" then I checked the beer. I would like more hops but that's really the story of my life. The Brett character is spot on for my personal taste. I would like a touch more bitterness or just piney resin but again mostly personal preference.

Another great beer.

*4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter-DRINK NOW or wait a week or two out of the fridge, should help to make it tastes like it smells*
I got a lot more raspberry this time aside from the rose water at the swap. It's a tough cherry to crack the old rocky road but it's a pretty good go for sure. Very enjoyable but I couldn't drink much for the dessert-ness of it.

*8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale *
Very nice mate. It's a great example of the style. Extremely sessionable. I'd be happy with that effort.

*10. Winkle - hefeweizen - DRINK NOW*
Lovely, easy drinking beer. Didn't take long to finish.

*18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison) Give mine a week or so*
I took a good hour or so to drink this hanging out washing and dealing with f$*#&$(%king children. It gave me so much as it warmed and naturally aged in my glass on the deck...

At first it was sweet with a nice smokey phenolic but then I started picking up a strawberry flavour alongside the spicy character. I was very intrigued by this beer - nice.

*19. Eagleburger- Five Elements, drinkable now, I fillrd them to the top. bottle noob.*
Nice, easy drinking pale ale - good job!

*20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier*
I can't remember much on this one other than it being a Schwarz with no faults. Still a bit too estery for a schwarz but what ya gonna do? Very easy to drink.

*22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops - DRINK WHENEVER -SLOWLY*
Holy turk Martin! No wonder I exited early on swap night h34r:

The alcohol was a bit hot and the beer a touch syrupy but the roast was spot on and the FIL wants some more.

*23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA*
Unfortunately I think mine may have been infected sorry to say. It was very highly carbonated, bitterness was harsh and there was some astringency. Hop flavour was there but very muted. Malt flavour may have been OK but it was dominated by the other notes.


All-in-all a very good swap again IMO. I am really excited to see the new faces coming around and sticking around. The Brissy homebrew scene (probably shouldn't forgot those outsiders who gate crash it...) looks pretty damn good!!!

:drinks: :beer:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/12/14)

23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA

Chilled this one down in an ice slurry so no gusher here. 
Pours hazy, little bit lively but not violent. Piney hop aroma, malty & lasting bitterness. My mouth has just been shirtfronted!


----------



## angus_grant (26/12/14)

23 Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA

Tony vs Vladimir vs lamb vindaloo

Get this out of the road first. Mine was over-carb'd.

Once it had subsided though, the aroma came out and I was getting some good hop hit middle taste and after taste.

Let's see it jump in the shirt front ring with the lamb vindaloo!!!


----------



## angus_grant (26/12/14)

Posting a follow up. Tones and vlad were no match for the vindaloo. 

Sweating my arse off. Tones and vlad got pantsed and shirt-fronted by the vindaloo.


----------



## menoetes (27/12/14)

22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops

Cracked it on Christmas day to share with dad and FIL. It should be noted with my comments that I'm not a big stout drinker.

A very fruity aroma and _massive _mouthfeel, it coats the mouth with it's velvety texture. I got strong notes of burnt toffee with a strong bitterness on both the back and front of the tongue. Alcohol becomes more prominent as it warms (no surprises there). It was a real sipper and eye opener.

I enjoyed it but the unadventurous FIL wasn't having it.

_FILs Comment: That's an ugly beer!_

Lol!


----------



## HBHB (27/12/14)

LOL, ya gotta love Rusky's mate.


----------



## menoetes (30/12/14)

1. Earle - red wheat saison

A perplexing brew and a good one! I've only had one saison (Tidal Pete's at the swap) before this so will do my best with what little experience I have.

A spicy aroma that it took me a while to pinpoint. It is faintly reminiscent of ginger cordial! I don't know if other opinions have biased my tasting but that's what I get. The mouthfeel isn't heavy but not too dry either, the taste delicate - more ginger for me and a touch of old sock funk too. Good stuff. The head is full though light (it could be my pouring that does that too) and soon subsides.

What stands out to me is the way the flavor takes me, it pervades the mouth when drinking but there's no heavy after-taste at all, in fact I can barely feel it sit on my palette at all. Could that be the work of the wheat? I'm no pro taster and couldn't even guess at what hops were used, the yeast and spiciness covers any hop taste for me. 

All in all I liked it a lot. I wish my FIL was still here to give his random-ass comments but he left yesterday.

One question, how strong is it?


----------



## menoetes (3/1/15)

4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter

A hell of a beer! Pours beautifully with a slightly tan head that persists. Smells like dry fruit, sultanna with a hint of coffee. As for taste it took me a while to put my finger on it but there is chocolate and _cherry_! Holy crap man - I don't know how you managed it but that is definitely in there. A gorgeous brew.

If I had any criticism (and there is so little) it would be that I expected it to have a wee bit more body as a porter but either way it was still a cracker of beer!


----------



## hwall95 (3/1/15)

23 Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA

At first it was kinda sweet and berryish and piny aftertaste however it was not as bitter as I expected. As it warmed up it became far more balanced between piny goodness and bitterness. Although the bitterness did give slightly herbal astringent taste, kinda like the bitterness you get a day after you dry hop an ipa and taste your hydro sample, although that might just be the bottom of the bottle. Overall nice ipa mate, definitely enjoyed it


----------



## hwall95 (3/1/15)

2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA Drink in 2 weeks. Pour gently

Mate this is a delightful beer! Being a young fella, my Brett experience is quite limited but I found this beer quite balanced. On the nose, it was like fruity, maybe sweet brettish character? Tastewise I find the hoppy character to be dominating the start and a nice balanced Brett character to the finish. Can't say it easy drinking but I really do enjoy it! Definitely makes my quiet Saturday night better! 

Sidenote: Have loved these bretted beers from the swap, well done guys!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/1/15)

Inspirational isn't it! Reckon I'll be swapping something bretty for the winter swap.


----------



## angus_grant (4/1/15)

BenKen's rauche saison
A beer fight in my mouth. All rauche in aroma and initial front taste. 
But then it switches to saison half way through. 
2 beers in one glass. Intriguing, well done Ben. 
Lukifer copped all the yeast in the second pour.


----------



## angus_grant (4/1/15)

#2 Brett saison
Ipa'ness has faded quite a lot but it's been a lot of time. 
A lot more Bretty. Lukifer and I like it!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/1/15)

Hey Angus, that was a bretted IPA not a saison....

#2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA

Had this sitting at ambient until a few hours ago. Lively but not a gusher. Funky brett aroma, over ripe fruit hop juicy flavour, still plenty of body with some caramel sweetness. I reckon this one could be left for a good while longer to dry out and funk right up! Very tasty and enjoyable. My wife says it tastes like the residual fluid from when there is rotting fruit & veg in the bottom of the fridge that you don't know about until you have to clean it. Haha


----------



## angus_grant (9/1/15)

Whoops, I was a few beers in. Typo.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/1/15)

19. Eagleburger- Five Elements 

Fruity hop aroma, juicy caramel malt flavour with reasonably full body. Nice drinking, I guess you were aiming for an American amber/red ale? Very nice not unlike S&W jasper ale. Nice flavoursome beer.


----------



## angus_grant (10/1/15)

9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison

Cold out of the fridge so had to wait until it warmed up. 

Now warmed up, getting some off lemon flavours in mid-taste and a little sour in the after-taste. 

Bro not quite enjoying it as the saisons I have done are normally 20-21 degrees so not as much yeast flavour. 

Good saison. I have to ramp up my temps on the next one.


----------



## angus_grant (12/1/15)

#1 earles saison

Getting saison aromas and a faint something. 

I can see where people are saying ginger in the taste. Can feel a similar after taste like ginger. A slight burn. 

More pronounced as it warms up. An intriguing beer.


----------



## menoetes (13/1/15)

10. Winkle - hefeweizen

I gotta say I'm loving hefe's, weisse's and wits right now and this one was no disappointment!

A nice dry flavor, perfect on a muggy day like today - a clean crisp finish that doesn't linger too long on the palate with just a hint of clove IMO. A gorgeous straw colour and a fluffy white head that subsides at a moderate pace, lacing the glass. Very refreshing! My only wish was that there might have been a little banana in there, but I'm a bit mad for banana in a beer this summer.

I really liked this and wonder what yeast was used and if it is worth me trying to harvest it from the dregs of the bottle for my own first Hefe attempt


----------



## menoetes (16/1/15)

2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA

An awesome IPA Beersuit! It makes me wonder why I've always been so scared of Brett infections 

A bit cloudy in appearance but a delicious golden hue. A very full mouthfeel with a hint of the alcohol coming through at the end of the taste, I'm guessing this is a 6%+ brew? 

Nice and super hoppy, just the way I like my IPAs, also packed full of fruity aroma. If I could take a guess at the hops I might say there was Chinook, Simcoe and maybe Nelson in there? It's hard to separate them but either way I am loving it on a hot Friday afternoon straight after work... 

Cheers and thanks for the beer sir. It was a real eye-opener.

- Meno


----------



## Beersuit (16/1/15)

Thanks Meno. I couldn't tell you the dry hops. I used the dryhopping to clear out the freezer. I do think it was Chinook cascade mosaic simcoe Nelson and centennial.


----------



## angus_grant (16/1/15)

#4 brads hazelnut porter

I'm getting swags of creaming soda. Big hit of hazelnut up front. 

And then the creaming soda. 

More hazelnut coming through as it warms up. 

Certainly a few layers to this beer. 
Nicely done brad.


----------



## angus_grant (17/1/15)

Ummmmm, just realised that I was eating a sultana and strawberry chocolate bar at the same time. Probably explains the creaming soda thing. Stupid ass!!!

Now it's warming up bags of hazelnut. No creaming soda.

As you were.


----------



## angus_grant (17/1/15)

#16 whadUsayson

Getting slight white wine aroma but it's still too cold. 
Warming up now and getting some more of the accustomed spice and zing of the saison. I don't know enough about the style to be critical. 

What temp was this fermented at? Seems a little mild on the saison characteristics. But I'm not all that experienced on saisons.


----------



## angus_grant (17/1/15)

Damn it, forgot the photo.


----------



## angus_grant (17/1/15)

Coin toss said that I should start drinking Martin Potter's RIS at 1:30am. Still got 1 hour on air America movie. 
Getting big wiffs of alcohol and barrel aged goodness. Reminds me of founders backwoods bastard. 
Oh man, such goodness. 
Malty tick. 
Alcoholic tick. 
Tasty tick. 
Can only get better as it warms up.


----------



## angus_grant (17/1/15)

Martin


----------



## bradsbrew (17/1/15)

angus_grant said:


> #4 brads hazelnut porter
> I'm getting swags of creaming soda. Big hit of hazelnut up front.
> And then the creaming soda.
> More hazelnut coming through as it warms up.
> ...


The vanilla, rose water and cherry probably contributed to the creaming soda.
Glad you liked it, how good is eating chocolate whilst drinking beer.


----------



## menoetes (19/1/15)

3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier

A really nice drop and that's coming from someone who doesn't generally drink too many dark beers.

It's kinda got the slight sweetness and hop flavour of a porter but the body and feel of a Schwarzbier. I like the toasted flavors and lightness (for a dark brew) of it even on a hot summer evening like today. A nice tan head that persists and persists with a burnt caramel aroma.

Very enjoyable sir, well done :chug:


----------



## winkle (20/1/15)

menoetes said:


> 10. Winkle - hefeweizen
> 
> I gotta say I'm loving hefe's, weisse's and wits right now and this one was no disappointment!
> 
> ...


WB-O6 held at 20 C, Stepped mash, 50% BB Wheat, 50% BB Ale. Simple really.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/1/15)

your mash schedule has really brought the best out of WB-06, damn it was nice.


----------



## menoetes (20/1/15)

16 .hwall95 - What'd you Saison?

Enjoying this one on my deck in the sun after finishing an early shift at work Harry.

The head was pretty big as I poured it into my jug (my over-eager pouring no doubt) but much more reasonable and endlessly persistent head when poured into the glass, dense and stark white. The aroma has a hint of sour stonefruit to my nose. The colour is a cloudy peach and lovely to behold in the afternoon sun. 

The taste is lovely, a little sweet with that musty funk, it's hard to pick the hops through yeast flavour but there is definitely fruit rather than earthy or resin notes in it IMHO. It has a moderate mouthfeel (not to thick not to thin) that coats the tongue nicely and the taste lingers with delightfully smooth bitterness at the end of it. I'll need a drink of water to clear the palate before my next beer 

Very nice dude, just what I needed this afternoon. Thanks for the drink.

- Meno


----------



## seehuusen (22/1/15)

*Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter*

Extremely nice beer mate, very well done. I don't particularly like rocky road, cherries or turkish delight, but the combination in your beer was fantastic, and very well balanced.
I drank the beer while having an American baked Cheese cake LOL

Cheers,
Martin

PS. Even the missus went "WOW"


----------



## seehuusen (22/1/15)

Benken25 rauchbier Saison
Imagine the Christmas ham bag, or the frying pan after cooking bacon in the morning, THAT is exactly what I got! Yum!
If I was to order a breakfast beer, this'd what I'd ask for first 
The rauch does hide the funk a fair bit, but its there in the back ground, I like it a lot


----------



## menoetes (23/1/15)

18. benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)

Holy Smokey smoke smoker batman!

Needless to say a taste and aroma full of smoke and even... bacon? An intense flavor and I'll admit it took me a while to finish this one off with friends. Very rich and full bodied. I was blown away - I had no idea you could get these sort of flavours into a beer. The saison funk is a little overpowered but still there.

A lovely deep golden colour and nice creamy head - a real pleasure to drink and a real eye opener sir, thanks for a delightful beer on a rainy day.

- Meno


----------



## Parks (23/1/15)

WTF is wrong with you people?!?!?! How do you have swap bottles left?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/1/15)

I've got Martin's RIS left, gonna crack it on Sunday


----------



## Beersuit (23/1/15)

I still too have Martin's RIS left. I'm saving it till the weather up here is worthy of its warmth.


----------



## angus_grant (23/1/15)

Martin's RIS is a bigun..

Probably don't start drinking it at 1:30 in the morning.....


----------



## HBHB (23/1/15)

Beersuit said:


> I still too have Martin's RIS left. I'm saving it till the weather up here is worthy of its warmth.


July mate.


----------



## hwall95 (23/1/15)

Martin's RIS was awesome! Selfishly didn't share it, but it made my lazy afternoon Sunday afternoon a while ago really great! Reminded me of the better beers at 'Weekend of Darkness'


----------



## menoetes (24/1/15)

I didn't touch my swap beers for a while, SWMBO was worried about my drinking for a while there and I had to lay off the drinking for a bit, but I'm well into them again now. So expect to see a few reviews from me over the next two weeks.


----------



## seehuusen (25/1/15)

My last one 

*8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale *
I had one of my cream ales first, then poured this one as a comparison.
Although they were slightly different, due to the differences in their recipes, I tasted a lot of similarities.
Very sessionable, extremely easy to drink, with a beautiful little head the whole way down. To be honest, yours was probably a touch better than mine! :beerbang:
I already have plans to change my grist and use less corn and add rice to mine as well, I'd be very happy with that beer mate :super:


----------



## menoetes (25/1/15)

6. tazman1967 Brett Saison

A quick preface; I've not had too many Brett beers nor Saisons. I'll work off the little experience I have...

A stark white head that fades rather quickly, a gorgeous cloudy straw color that glows in the sunlight (see pic). The tart sourness of the brett works well with the musky funk of saison, making it almost like a weisse in some ways IMHO.

A nice smooth bitterness and a lovely slightly slightly fruity/floral taste, I can't pick the hops through the complex yeasts flavours. All together a lovely drink in this weather.

Cheers,
Meno


----------



## seehuusen (26/1/15)

Oooooh yay, I found a last swap beer 

Bog87 - schwarzbier
Very enjoyable beer, I got dark chocolate, with a nice malt backbone. Once it got slightly warmer, I felt a honey note come through.

Damn it, now I have to wait for the July meet up for more... Better crack out an IPA this week I guess 

Thanks for all the great beers guys


----------



## ballantynebrew (31/1/15)

Brettfarmhouse IPA - bloody solid and great blend of horse blanket and saddle two thumbs up


----------



## Beersuit (6/5/15)

Just cleaning out the bar fridge and found some swap beers. 
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier pours a nice dark colour very little head retention very nice ruby highlights when held up to the light. The largering could have helped. Good chocolate flavour up front followed by some plum in the finish. Great mouth feel finishes dry as a nuns nasty. 
Good beer Ben. Well done and sorry for the late tasting.


----------



## Beersuit (6/5/15)

8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale pours Crystal clear. Good malt on the nose. Great body and carbonation on the tounge and finishes with a slightly citrus finish. Good beer mate.


----------



## Beersuit (30/3/17)

Necro alert. 
18. Benken burn down the barn rauch saison. 
Found this on the bottom shelf of the fridge as soon as I heard the tamper proof seal crack I knew it was a swap beer then scoured the threads for a number 18 with a smokey aroma. Has held up after all this time. Still Smokey very bright from being well lagered dry with a slight funk. Very enjoyable surprise find.


----------



## RdeVjun (31/3/17)

That's a surprise beetsuit, I've had many disappointments with PET bottled beers after even 6 months, some staled to the max with flavours muted and aromatics almost completely annihilated, but it's still identifiable as a beer just not very crisp. Can you tell us make of the actual PET bottle for that particular sample?
OTOH, perhaps smoke character is more robust, less susceptible to degradation.


----------

